# Need advice RE: Chronic Staph Ear Infection



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

Just got a new dog. Found her on CL. and old owners were not exactly honest. While they advertised that all of her medical work was UTD, after we drove the 2.5 hours to see her, and hubby fell in love with her, they couldn't find them. They told us that she had never been in heat, but we realized within hours that she was in heat when we picked her up. We're hoping that she isn't pregnant. While looking at her, I mentioned that she seemed to have a pretty severe case of ear mites, and she was scratching herself very frequently. They gave me what was left of a flea spray they thought was very effective, and a bottle of mineral oil and a dropper. These ears were way beyond mineral oil and a dropper, and I told hubby on the way home that she would have to be vetted the next day (Sunday). Thankfully, my vet got us in on Monday and agreed with me that the dogs ears were the source of great pain for her. She also told me that her condition is chronic, and we will probably be fighting the staph the rest of her life. The vet says her immune system is compromised, and this is the reason she will be prone to this problem. I also talked to another dog owner who told me that allergies are the source of her dogs ear infections, and she uses feed w/ grains to help avoid problems... but this is not totally successful. She is only 8 months old, and I would hate to see her in pain or on antibiotics the rest of her life. We have an appointment in 3 weeks for a follow up and her spay. The vet says she wants really examine the ears when she has her under for the spay since they hurt too bad for anyone to even pat her ears. For now, she's on an antibiotic and flea treatment. Has anyone had any success with probiotics for this problem? I've read that Omega 3 Fatty Acids are helpful... has this worked for anyone? Does anyone know what probiotics might be beneficial? Should I be feeding her yogurt now since she's on the long term antibiotics...to keep the beneficial flora working in her system? I will probably keep her on the antibiotics until this round of infection subsides so I want to try to make her stronger while we're doing this. Thanks in advance for any help you can give us... just trying to make the girl comfy!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Does she have floppy ears? She probably has a yeast infection, scratches her ears, and then gets the raging bacterial infection. Once you get the bacterial infection under control you will have to treat the yeast. And it will return repeatedly because yeast is a recurring issue. 

Once the vet gets it under control with drops and antibiotics, you can help to prevent recurrence by washing her ears out with rubbing alcohol or vinegar/rubbing alcohol mixture a couple of times a week.
But I would use the ottic drops from the vet right now if it is as serious as you are speaking about. They have a steroid in them along with both a fungicide and antibiotics. Some acidophiles in her food or acidophiles tablets wrapped in cheese will also help to keep the yeast in her body under control. Cutting back on grains really does help too because it starves out the yeast in her body. You might try a raw diet on top of treating the infection.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This will help clear up the infections and clean out the ears:

Blue Power Ear Wash Recipe:

16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol

4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder

16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1% 

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. 

Shake this solution every time you use it to mix the Boric Acid Powder. 

Flush ears with solution as needed.

I use a syringe (no needle) and put about 15ML per ear and work it around then stand back when they shake


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I would highly recommend feeding your dog yogurt and, for six months, putting her on a good hypoallergenic diet, then slowly adding foods back in to see what she can tolerate. Once a system heals, it can handle things it can't when the dog is ill. 

Once her ears are under control, you can put small amounts of warmed yogurt in her ears too. Probiotics are definitely your friend. I had a good friend with a German Shepherd that lived in W. Oregon, where it is very wet. The dog was "stinky" and "itchy" and prone to ear infections. She fed yogurt and used it in the dog's ears and she healed up great. However, I would definitely work with the vet and use this as part of her maintenance. I would not use it as the sole treatment. 

It is entirely possible your poor puppy has a foreign object in her ears, I'd have the vet clean them well while she is under. Cheat grass can cause terrible infections. 

Also, one of the good ear washes, such as the one listed above, will help you to keep them clean. If yeast is a problem, distilled vinegar is a good choice to wash with. I would use these things to keep them healthy after the vet sees her. Perhaps your vet will have some good suggestions.

If the ears are drop and hairy, definitely keep the under ear and around the opening of the ear shaved to let air in. Cockers sometimes have to have their ears pulled back with a cloth wrap to let air in. 

Make sure there is no cedar in her bedding at all and be sure she is wormed. Cedar is very irritating and causes allergic reactions, personally I don't tolerate it at all. A worm load (esp whip worm) can irritated the gut and cause allergies and all sorts of reactions. 

Although I've listed most of the things that come to mind, I would be more hopeful for her future. I think if you try some things and use what works and get her thoroughly healthy, it is very likely her problems won't be a major issue for her. Look for a whole body issue, not just the ears, for her long term health. You may want to try a raw diet, or experiment with different feeds. Stay away from corn, soy and other grains. There's lots of preformulated diets for allergic dogs that might help. Keep your dog clean with a hypoallergenic shampoo and keep her bedding clean. Use a dehumidifier and watch for mold and mildew in your house, if you live in a damp area. 

Well, time to quit rambling and go get some sleep. 

Edit: one more thought - when you treat the ears, always warm whatever you put in them. Dogs really don't like cold stuff in their ears, seems its quite uncomfortable for them.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

If this is a constant problem, there is also the option of surgically opening the ear canal to allow it to drain and make it easier to clean. The ear canal can also be removed without causing the dog to loose its hearing. I've seen and assisted in both of these surgeries, and seen the great relief to the dog. Of course, these were done after all medicinal options were exhausted.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

She is only 8 months old and my vet doesn't want to use steriods on her yet. She is a German Shepherd, so the ears don't flop, but she sure does have an odor, even though I've given her a thorough bath. I cannot handle her ears, and even with my help, and the help of a tech, neither could the vet... that is one of the reasons we are treating with such a vigorous round of antibiotics. When she is less sensitive, I am eager to use the rinse listed above. Can I use this weekly as a preventative measure? She is such a sweet pup... except for the ears, she is so docile and so accepting of anything we do with her. She loves everybody, and everything. She is the happiest dog I have ever met... even for a dog who just lost her family! Hubby fell in love with her cause she loves to snuggle and cuddle and listens so well. I just want all of the pain behind her b/c I can tell she has been in pain for a very long time. Thank you all for the great advice above. I knew this was the right place to ask! Hugs!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Can I use this weekly as a preventative measure?


It can be used as often as needed


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In addition to treating the ears and giving her probiotics I would put her on a raw diet. Once the ears are all healed up you can switch to a grain free kibble and see how she does on it.


----------



## Wild Blue (Oct 10, 2011)

A good grain free diet is always a good idea but before you worry about steroids, surgery and long term antibiotic treatments, try treating the dog as recommended by your vet first. There are several ways to help prevent reinfection of chronic ear infections after the initial treatment is done. I assume the vet did an ear cytology to determine if it was yeast or bacteria...or both since you mentioned it was bacteria. (With a cytology they take swabs of the dogs ear material and look at it under a microscope. The only way to know 100% if it it yeast, bacteria or both.) If the dog has lots of hair in the ears it needs to be plucked out to aid in keeping the ear canal dry. Your vet or groomer can do this if you can't. Flushing the ear frequently with a flush such as Epi-Otic during treatment (as recommended by your vet) will help a lot. But then even after the ears are infection free, dogs with chronic bacterial ear infections need to be cleaned/flushed with solution at least once a week and kept dry. There are good ear powders and flushes you can get from your vets office that really help. If money is an issue the homemade vinegar solution (Bear Foot Farms recipe) is an option.

Of course any immune system booster supplements you can give will help in fighting infection and help in prevention of possible future infections.

Be sure and reward the dog after each treatment so hopefully she will not dread seeing a bottle of medication in your hand every time. Good luck and hope she recovers quick and easy!


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Beet pulp is an additive in many dog foods and can cause ear infections. A German shepherd rescue I have had itchy ears and my vet said it was most likely an allergy. The food he had been eating had beet pulp. When I switched him over to the dog food my others ate, his ears cleared up.

Your dog's problem seems more serious, but be aware of the beet pulp issue. A helpful website is http://dogfoodanalysis.com. It isn't completely up-to-date, but close enough to use as a guide.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

all good advice above. 
I would also have her thyroid checked


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Is the vet just giving oral drugs or do you have ottic drops too?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If the condition continues with the treatment the vet is doing, I'd go for the thyroid check as well. Seems unlikely in a pup though. 

Thyroid problems have been behind all manner of icky weepy stinky skin, allergies and chronic infections in my experience.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I once knew a dog who had to be sedated so the vet could clean his poor ears. Not a mean bone in the dog, he never tried to bite or even growled, it just hurt so much. He once, despite being impeccably housetrained, defecated in fear and pain when his owner was trying to help him. Didn't weigh even thrity pounds and no one could hold him stgill for an er cleaning/medication application.

Ear infections left to rage are horrendous. I would definitely try the antibiotics, probably add some probios to her food to avoid the whole destroyed-gut thing. And yes, it may have it's root in allergies. 

I have all kinds of remedies for human yeast but am unsure how canine-safe they are. Grapefruitseed extract and gentian violet, but be aware the violet will stain everything it contacts. If the vet's course doesn't work, I might try switching the diet and painting her ears with the violet; it cures yeast in children overnight.

If that doesn't work, I'd either go back to the vet for a different attack, or perhaps seek a second opinion from another vet. This is one that only gets worse if left alone.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, cronic ear infections are a sign of allergies. If you suspect this may be the issue don't waste your time trying different dog foods, just get the testing done and you will save a lot of time and money by doing it. Trust me, I speek from experience.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Apple cider vinegar does wonders, especially for bacteria and Ph issues. You can put it in her water and use it for drops in the ear.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Apple cider vinegar is great for some problems, but if the problem is fungal, vinegar can make it worse since it contains yeast proteins. hold off on the vinegar for now, until the problem is figured out. Switching to a hypoallergic food is excellent advise though.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Bella has yeast problems with her ears, she has pug ears. We feed lamb and rice with acidophillis on her food. I do the same for Bob because of dermadectic mange. Your poor puppy!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

The idea with using vinegar is to make the pH of the ear more acidic; yeast (and many bacteria) cannot live in an acidic environment. I use white vinegar mixed with rubbing alcohol for a routine ear wash; however, I wouldn't use it in ears that are already sore, infected, and inflamed, as it will sting the raw tissue. Your vet will probably prescribe an ear ointment and a wash that does not sting. Use this until the infection is under control.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My springer came with ear fungus plus she spends hours swimming in the lake. Her vet had me use epiotic to clean and dry her ears after swimming and some zinc drops after that. Her ears are fine now even though she still has non-food allergies (plantain, dust) that was determined with a $300 allergy test. She also gets 2 fish oil capsules each day.

Something that I haven't seen mentioned is the importance of daily strenuous exercise. That boosts the immune system in dogs just like in us. Plus it relieves stress. Every dog should get that if possible.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Apple cider vinegar is great for some problems, but if the problem is fungal, vinegar can make it worse since it contains yeast proteins. hold off on the vinegar for now, until the problem is figured out. Switching to a hypoallergic food is excellent advise though.


Vinegar is an acid. It kills yeast.


----------



## Wild Blue (Oct 10, 2011)

Ms.Lilly said:


> Yes, cronic ear infections are a sign of allergies. If you suspect this may be the issue don't waste your time trying different dog foods, just get the testing done and you will save a lot of time and money by doing it. Trust me, I speek from experience.


I agree with this So MUCH! There are so many things that can cause allergies. I have seen people refuse the allergy testing over and over and over. They suspect food allergies first of course so they change the foods over and over, then the dog gets diarrhea. They go and spend money on more and more vet visits, medications and home remedies and all the time the dog is still itching and suffering, then they will get the testing only to find out the dog is allergic to a type of grass or something. If they would have gotten the simple blood test in the beginning all that trouble could have been saved effort and money wise.


----------



## Wild Blue (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, I'm not sure if JKMLAD had an ear cytology done at the vet or not to determine WHAT exactly is infecting the ear, but since she mentioned BACTERIA I assume it was done. So, vinegar will not cure a raging bacterial ear infection but it does do well as a maintenance flush.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

It's been a long time since I had a dog with allergies, simple blood tests were not commonly done then. I didn't think of that, but it would be a good idea for anyone that has an allergic dog.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

B/c of the amount of pain in her ears, she could not be examined to test for the cause of the infection. That will be done in a couple of weeks when she goes in for her spay surgery and the vet has her under. I am giving her a fish oil cap 2x daily, and the yogurt now in an attempt to build her immune system. She is getting much exercise now, she was always taken out on a short leash until she moved here. She and the cat do their chase game whenever she goes outside. Puddin' will prance out to the sidewalk meowing until Neyla sees her and starts to chase. Very cute! I appreciate the advice above, it's good to know that you all are as invested in Neyla's wellness as I. Thank you!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like she's a cool dog. I sure hope you can get her ears comfortable for her. Those horribly sore ears are rough and, if she's good tempered with that, she's going to be a doll when she feels good! 

Let us know what the vet says after her thorough exam.


----------



## Wild Blue (Oct 10, 2011)

jkmlad said:


> B/c of the amount of pain in her ears, she could not be examined to test for the cause of the infection. That will be done in a couple of weeks when she goes in for her spay surgery and the vet has her under. I am giving her a fish oil cap 2x daily, and the yogurt now in an attempt to build her immune system. She is getting much exercise now, she was always taken out on a short leash until she moved here. She and the cat do their chase game whenever she goes outside. Puddin' will prance out to the sidewalk meowing until Neyla sees her and starts to chase. Very cute! I appreciate the advice above, it's good to know that you all are as invested in Neyla's wellness as I. Thank you!


I don't blame the poor baby! I hope her surgery goes well and her ear infection ends up being a one time thing.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a one time treatment for almost all types of ear infections now. Its call bkt. It is so thick like bees wax. When she is sedated they need to clean those ears and apply bkt while they can. After 2 weeks they should be resolved with no need for cleaning or daily treatment. This product is new and not carried by most vets so might have them order it. Oral drugs won't touch this. She is not too young for steroid ear drops but wouldn't use oral ones.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

first thing id do is check into the food, given everything else id put money on it that shes not been on a great diet, go grain free if at all possible, raw would be even better but at the very minimum avoid corn, soy and beet/beet pulp.
added sugars can also be a source for yeast which can agrivate, and cheaper foods are laden with these, GRAIN FREE is the big way to go in most circles for dogs with chronic yeast.

sounds like shes one very lucky girl to have found a new family that is willing to put a little bit of effort into her! youll be greatly rewarded


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's a quick update on our girl. She was neutered several weeks ago, and her ears were thoroughly cleaned at that time. The vet changed her mind somewhat after te cleaning, and now thinks that an extreme case of ear mites might have been at the core of this problem. When I picked her up, we started her on amoxcillin and tresaderm. The response has been remarkable. Her ears are now a normal color inside instead of bright red and full of scabs. She allows us to rub her ears, and no longer shakes her head and scratches at her ears like she used to. We know she is feeling much better b/c she is so obnoxiously energetic!  I did switch her to a grain free feed, and will probably use the above recipe for an ear wash after we finish the vet's recommendations. I wish I had a before and after pic of these ears... the difference is just remarkable. thanks to all for your input!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

That is absolutely wonderful news. Glad it cleared up and you're seeing a new and improved pup!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Poor girlie, I'm so glad that she's done so well and ought to be just fine. That's a great response to treatment and care.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

So very glad for you and her!!! We might not get pictures of before and after ears, but I do believe that we need some pics of the rest of her!!


----------

